# vitamin supplements for anxiety



## leahrae (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good vitamin supplement that may help with anxiety. I am on 20 mg of Prozac a day but it isn't alleviating my symptoms as much as I had hoped. I keep hearing that vitamin C and all the B vitamins are very helpful? Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi there, what I'm about to recommend isn't a vitamin but it definitely is natural. I've heard many good things about L-Theanine, which is an isolated ingredient in green tea which can help alleviate stress and anxiety. I'm going to try and pick some up tommorow, will follow through with a testimony.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, if you really wish to join into this twisted labyrinth known as supplementation, here is just a small list of some vitamins and minerals that are popular in the threads right now.


Vitamin A
B1 Thiamine
B2 Sulbutiamine
B3 Niacin
B6 Pyridoxine
(B8 Inositol)
B9 Folic Acid
B12 Methylcobalamin
Vitamin C (maybe)

Manganese
Magnesium
Iron
Chromium
Zinc
Lithium Orotate
Selenium

Amino Acids
L-Lysine
L-Arginine
L-Tryptophan (From what other people report, you might be fortunate enough to find this one to be all you need to feel calmer. )
L-Theanine
L-Tyrosine
L-Glutamine
NAC

Omega 3 fatty acids
Omega 6 fatty acids


----------



## sandradavis (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been taking 5-HTP, you can get it over the counter anywhere you buy vitamins. I was on Paxil for 10 years, have been off for 3. I still have some "moments" but the 5-HTP has really helped to level things out.
I hate the pharmaceutical industry for marketing their crap, making everyone think it's safe.

Generic Levitra Online


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

sandradavis said:


> I've been taking 5-HTP, you can get it over the counter anywhere you buy vitamins. I was on Paxil for 10 years, have been off for 3. I still have some "moments" but the 5-HTP has really helped to level things out.
> I hate the pharmaceutical industry for marketing their crap, making everyone think it's safe.
> 
> Generic Levitra Online


I don't understand your criticism of pharmaceutical marketing followed by you posting a link to a site that sells viagra? Is that an example of what you don't like or are you selling it to people?


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

sandradavis said:


> I've been taking 5-HTP, you can get it over the counter anywhere you buy vitamins. I was on Paxil for 10 years, have been off for 3. I still have some "moments" but the 5-HTP has really helped to level things out.
> I hate the pharmaceutical industry for marketing their crap, making everyone think it's safe.
> 
> Generic Levitra Online


Is it really necessary to continue supplementing with 5-HTP when L-Tryptophan is now widely available again.


----------



## thebomb (Nov 18, 2011)

This is just my opinion but i don't think vitamins will do anything when it comes to anxiety, atleast it hasn't for me. I take a multivitamin( includes minerals) extra vitamin D and OMEGA-3( with more DHA than normal). 

I think a multivitamin is important for health, mood and general longevity( preventing sickness and etc) so one should defiantly take a high quality multivitamin, but i think that exercise and such will help you more when it comes to anxiety.


----------

